
Gigantic quasar supercluster challenges cosmological status-quo - iProject
http://thespacereporter.com/2013/01/exclusive-quasar-supercluster-challenges-cosmological-status-quo/
======
uvdiv
Open access:

<http://arxiv.org/abs/1211.6256>

------
jbattle
What are the chances this 'structure' is just the unusual coincidence of a
large number of quasars in (relative) proximity? Not unlike a seemingly
impossible run of "heads" in a stream of coin flips?

~~~
pavel_lishin
I'm just guessing, but it's probably more akin to a seemingly impossible run
of the coin landing on its edge.

